
Thepatwalls is going live on YouTube/Twitch launching a startup in 24 hours - stijnbe
https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1043242997050167302
======
stijnbe
[https://www.twitch.tv/patwalls](https://www.twitch.tv/patwalls)

